# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ليتها تدرك كم هي ثمينة

## حسناء الجليد

ليتها تعرف قيمة نفسها !!



سأل يوماً طفلاً أباه عن المخلوق الذي اسمه المرأة؟



أجابه والده:



هل نظرت لكل المميزات والمواصفات التي وضعها الله فيها ..

يجب أن تمتلك أكثر من 200 جزء متحرك لتؤدي كل ما هو مطلوب منها

يجب أن تكون قادرة على عمل كل أنواع الطعام ...

قادرة أن تحمل بالأولاد ولعدة مرات ...

تعطي الحب الذي يمكن أن يشفي من كل شيء ابتداء" من ألم الركبة انتهاء" بألم انكسار القلب ...

ويجب أن تفعل كل ذلك فقط بيدين اثنتين ...

اثنتين فقط ...



تعجب الطفل .... وقال :

 بيدين اثنتين ...اثنتين فقط ... هذا مستحيل ...



إنها الأقرب طريق الى الله ............

إنها تداوي نفسها عند مرضها ...

وقادرة أن تعمل 18 ساعة يوميا"



اقترب الطفل من أمه ولمسها ...

وسأل والده : لكنها ناعمة ورقيقة جدا ...



نعم إنها رقيقة لكنّها  " قوية جدا"

إنك لا تستطيع تصور مدى قدرتها على التحمل والثبات ....



سأل الطفل : هل تستطيع أن تفكر ؟ ...



أجابه والده:



 ليس فقط التفكير ...

يمكنها أن تقنع بالحجة والمنطق ...

كما يمكنها أن تحاور وتجادل ...



لمس الطفل خدود أمه واستغرب ...

لماذا خدودها مثقبة ...



أجابه والده :

إنها ليست الثقوب ...إنها الدموع ...

لقد وضع عليها الكثير من الأعباء والأثقال ...



ولماذا كل هذه الدموع ...سأل الطفل ؟؟؟؟



أجابه والده :

 الدموع هي طريقتها الوحيدة للتعبير ...

التعبير عن حزنها وأساها ...شكها ...قلقها ...حبها ...وحدتها ...معاناتها  فخرها...



هذا الكلام كان له الانطباع البليغ لدى الطفل  ...

فقال بأعلى صوته ...

حقا" أن هذا المخلوق الذي تدعوه المرأة مذهل جدا" ...........



المرأة تمتلك قوة يدهش لها الرجال ...

يمكنها أن تتعامل مع المشاكل ...

وتحمل الأعباء الثقيلة ...

تراها تبتسم حتى وإن كانت تصرخ ...

تغني وإن كانت على وشك البكاء ...

تبكي حتى عندما تكون في قمة السعادة ..

وتضحك حتى عندما تخاف ...

تدافع عن كل ما تؤمن به ...

وتقف في مواجهة الظلم ....

لا تقول كلمة لا ...

عندما يكون لديها بصيص أمل بوجود حلّ أفضل ...

حبها غير مشروط .

تراها تبكي في انتصار أولادها ...

أو في حزن يصيب أحد من  حولها ...

لكنها دائما تجد القوة لتستمر في الحياة ...

تؤمن أن القبلة والعناق يمكن أن تشفي كل قلب منكسر ...........

لكنها دائما" تقع بخطأ واحد ...





أنها لا تعرف قيمة نفسها ...

ولا تعرف كم هي ثمينة ونادرة ...........
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> 


يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
على مرورك العطر والرائع 
يا اخي
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> 


يسلمو حبيبتي شذى على مرورك العطر.
 :Icon26:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لولا المراه ما حدا عايش 

يسلمو

----------


## nawayseh

المرأه : هي امي التي تحت قدميها الجنه وهي امي التي حملتي بين احشائها واطعمتني من دمها ورضعتني من جسدها ودفتني بحنانها هي امي التي ذاا مرضت مرضت واذا تدايقت انقبض صدرها هي التي وصى برضاها ربي من فوق سبع سموات ...
المرأه هي اختي التي تحن علي هي اختي التي اذا وصلتها وصلني ربي واذا قطعتها قطعني ربي .. هي اختي التي اخاف عليها من نسمة الهواء هي التي ستنجب ولدا يناديني خالي ...

المرأه هي ابنتي التي احبها .. هي ابنتي التي قطعه من كبدي هي ابنتي التي تسكن قلبي .. هي ابنتي التي ان احسنت تربيتها اخذت بيدي وادخلتني الجنه هي ابنتي التي هي زهرة عمري وريحانه ايامي 
المراه هي حبيبتي التي رأتها عيني فدخلت في اعماق نفسي حتى ذابت مشاعري بمشاعرها وهمومي صارت لاسعادها وتفكيري فيها حتى تزوجتها فاصبحت زوجتي 
المرأه هي زوجتي التي احب والتي اوصاني رسولي الكريم باكرامها فقال لا يكرمهن الا كريم ولا يهينهن الا لئيم هي زوجتي التي قال الرسول عنهن رفقا بالقوارير وهي التي اذا حزنت اجدها جنبي واذا توجعت اجدها تتوجع لوجعي واذا اهمني امر اجدها تواسيني واذا ظلمتها سامحتني واذا قصرت في حقها حفظت سري وصبرت على عجزي هي زوجتي التي احبها وتحبني هي زوجتي التي تحفظني في غيابي وتستر عورتي وتحافظ على بيتي هي زوجتي ام اولادي اغلى ما املك والتي تعكف على تربيتهم بكل ما تملك من طاقه .. المرأه هي زوجتي التي ترطبت روحها بروحي ومشاعرها بمشاعري واحاسيسها باحاسيسي وكلي بكلها .. 
المرأه هي جارتي هي قريبتي هي بنت بلدي هي بنت ديني التي التي اغض الطرف عنها واغار عليها كغيرتي على اهل بيتي هي التي ادعو ربي ان يحفظها هي التي ارفع راسي بها اذا احسنت ويسئاني اذا اسئي اليها 
المرأه هي جزء منا وهي شقيقتنا وهي لنا وهي جزاء لنا في الجنه 
هذه هي المرأه بكل احوالها وبكل حالاتها وهكذا نريد لها 
تقبلي مروري مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هلا هلا هذا كلو فينا الله يعينى على الحياة يلا يومين وتخلص

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مشكوره
مشكووووره
مشكوووووووره
مشكوووووووووهر
مشكوووووووووووهر
مشكووووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمع تحياتي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°¤§©¤ ــــــــــــــــــmuhammad_mel7emـــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووووره
مشكووووووووره
مشكووووووره
مشكووووره
مشكوووره
مشكووره
مشكور ه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (65):

----------


## anoucha

:SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## ناره

المرأه هي جزء منا وهي شقيقتنا وهي لنا وهي جزاء لنا في الجنه
هذه هي المرأه بكل احوالها وبكل حالاتها وهكذا نريد لها
تقبلي مروري مع جزيل الشكر



نااااااااااااااااااااااااااره

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*حقا" أن هذا المخلوق الذي تدعوه المرأة مذهل جدا" ...........*

*موضوع رائع وكلمات اروع ... شكرا كتير ..*

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> *حقا" أن هذا المخلوق الذي تدعوه المرأة مذهل جدا" ...........*
> 
> *موضوع رائع وكلمات اروع ... شكرا كتير ..*


لا شكر على واجب يا عمري ويسلموووووووووووووو
على مرورك العطر نورتي والله.
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> لولا المراه ما حدا عايش 
> 
> يسلمو


الله يسلمك اخي في الحياة وبعد الممات 
ويسلمو على مرورك العطر.
 :Eh S(17):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> المرأه : هي امي التي تحت قدميها الجنه وهي امي التي حملتي بين احشائها واطعمتني من دمها ورضعتني من جسدها ودفتني بحنانها هي امي التي ذاا مرضت مرضت واذا تدايقت انقبض صدرها هي التي وصى برضاها ربي من فوق سبع سموات ...
> المرأه هي اختي التي تحن علي هي اختي التي اذا وصلتها وصلني ربي واذا قطعتها قطعني ربي .. هي اختي التي اخاف عليها من نسمة الهواء هي التي ستنجب ولدا يناديني خالي ...
> 
> المرأه هي ابنتي التي احبها .. هي ابنتي التي قطعه من كبدي هي ابنتي التي تسكن قلبي .. هي ابنتي التي ان احسنت تربيتها اخذت بيدي وادخلتني الجنه هي ابنتي التي هي زهرة عمري وريحانه ايامي 
> المراه هي حبيبتي التي رأتها عيني فدخلت في اعماق نفسي حتى ذابت مشاعري بمشاعرها وهمومي صارت لاسعادها وتفكيري فيها حتى تزوجتها فاصبحت زوجتي 
> المرأه هي زوجتي التي احب والتي اوصاني رسولي الكريم باكرامها فقال لا يكرمهن الا كريم ولا يهينهن الا لئيم هي زوجتي التي قال الرسول عنهن رفقا بالقوارير وهي التي اذا حزنت اجدها جنبي واذا توجعت اجدها تتوجع لوجعي واذا اهمني امر اجدها تواسيني واذا ظلمتها سامحتني واذا قصرت في حقها حفظت سري وصبرت على عجزي هي زوجتي التي احبها وتحبني هي زوجتي التي تحفظني في غيابي وتستر عورتي وتحافظ على بيتي هي زوجتي ام اولادي اغلى ما املك والتي تعكف على تربيتهم بكل ما تملك من طاقه .. المرأه هي زوجتي التي ترطبت روحها بروحي ومشاعرها بمشاعري واحاسيسها باحاسيسي وكلي بكلها .. 
> المرأه هي جارتي هي قريبتي هي بنت بلدي هي بنت ديني التي التي اغض الطرف عنها واغار عليها كغيرتي على اهل بيتي هي التي ادعو ربي ان يحفظها هي التي ارفع راسي بها اذا احسنت ويسئاني اذا اسئي اليها 
> المرأه هي جزء منا وهي شقيقتنا وهي لنا وهي جزاء لنا في الجنه 
> هذه هي المرأه بكل احوالها وبكل حالاتها وهكذا نريد لها 
> تقبلي مروري مع جزيل الشكر


اخي كلماتك بل عباراتك وجملك جعلتني ابكي 
يسلموووووووو  والله الي كتبتو طلع اروع بكتيير من موضوعي يسلموووووو
الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك كل خير وينولك كل شي بتتمناه فانت تستحق كل خير يا اخي
 :Eh S(17):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> هلا هلا هذا كلو فينا الله يعينى على الحياة يلا يومين وتخلص


الام 
كلمة فائقة الروعة والجمال والطيبة كلنا امهاتنا قد تضلمنا ولكن لايهم انظرو دائما الى مافي قلب الأم وسترون انه لايوجد مثل قلبها
تلك الام الحنونة الطيبة انها كل شيء بالنسبة لي.

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو اختي على المرور العطر الرائع متلك يا اختي.
 :SnipeR (69):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> مشكوره
> مشكووووره
> مشكوووووووره
> مشكوووووووووهر
> مشكوووووووووووهر
> مشكووووووووووووووره
> مشكووووووووووووووووره
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره
> ©§¤° يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
> ...


الله يسلمك اخي في الحياة وبعد الممات 
ويسلمو على مرورك العطر والعفو والله اخي.
 :Eh S(17):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

يسلمو خواتي حبيباتي على مروركم العطر والكريم ونورتو والله الله يخليكو ويبارك فيكو ويجازيكم كل الخير يا حبيباتي.
 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------

